# My new Chalet Baby (with pics!)



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

After reading your wonderful post about Chalet pups and Susie, I knew one of her pups would be the perfect addition to my furbaby family AKA "The Boys". I made the easy 5 hour drive yesterday from the north suburbs of Chicago to pickup my new pup.

Susie was so nice and a pleasure to talk with. She is getting settled in her new house, which has a great setup for the pups. I met the two little boys from the litter and their mom. I could see by the way Susie interacts with her dogs that she really loves them. It was hard to decide which pup to go with, they both had beautiful faces and were so loveable. I wish I could have taken both boys with me.

The little boy I picked is a big lover and has the cutest little prancing walk. He was great on the ride home, gets along with the boys and even slept through the night. I am in heaven :wub: I am still trying to decide on a name, but I am leaning towards Joey. The picture makes him look bigger than he is. I am not sure how much he weighs, we are going to the vet on Monday, but XS sweaters are too big for this munchkin.

Here he is:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS HE IS A CUTIE PIE


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats on your new little boy, he's adorable!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! He's adorable! Every time I see a puppy it just fuels the puppy fever I already have.
I love Susie's dogs! Is she still living in Huntington? I'm in Florida right now but I live (in Ohio) right across the river from her. I'm really excited for you to get a Chalet baby (I want one) and I can't wait to see more pictures. I love the looks of all her Malts on here and I know several people at home who has one. Each and every one of them are really beautiful. 
Jane


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes!

Jane-

Not to tempt you or anything, but she may have one little boy left. :biggrin: 

Susie is no longer in Huntington, she moved an hour south of Indianapolis. It was an easy drive from Chicago, but dangerous considering that the coach outlet I passed made my car veer off the raod and then sucked money out of my wallet. :shocked: (I did get some end up with great matching coach collars for the boys)


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations!! What a cutie pie!




Joy


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW BABY BOY! A REAL SWEETHEART *:wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
Congratulations! He sure is CUTE!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

> Thanks for the well wishes!
> 
> Jane-
> 
> ...



I knew she moved but didn't know she left the area. I want another puppy BAD but with traveling we have to wait until we're home all the time. It's a long drive with two and I'm afraid it would push me over the edge if I tried it with three. I can't wait to see lots of pictures so I can see what a beautiful puppy he is and what a beautiful dog he grows into. I'm so excited for you.
I know about the Coach thing too.  There's two outlets here in Naples and I have to visit on a regular basis. It's amazing how our cars seem to know the way to Coach! My Coach collection is growing by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

CUTIE, CUTIE, CUTIE!!!!

May you be blessed with a long and loving relationship, Chris and Ollie

*"Want to multiply your life? Then divide yourself from people of subtraction, and surround yourself with people of addition."* _Austin Staubus_


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

He is adorable :wub:

I love the look of the Chalet pups! They are all so gorgeous.

That's dangerous for your car to just veer and then your money being taken out of your wallet. :shocked: 
You should really talk to the Coach store about that


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

Oh, he's just darling! I love the name Joey.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet little boy! More pictures, please!


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

Your new guy is adorable. Congratulations. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats on your new and cute little baby boy!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

he's scrumptious!! :wub: i love susie's dogs. :wub: 'course, i may be a bit biased since my mini is a susie pup.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, what a doll he is. :wub: I loooove that photo. Congratulations on your beautiful little boy!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!! What a beautiful pup!!!!


......no, I'm not jealous...... :smpullhair:


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

Congratulations! what a cutie pie he is, I like the name Joey also.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Well that is a major AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! :wub: :wub: 
Congratulations.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

What a beautiful boy!!! :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!

He is a cutie!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: He's gorgeous!! What an adorable face..
Congratulations :chili: :chili: and many best wishes!!
ANdrea :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on your new baby boy...........he is a sweetie! :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a SWEETIE :wub: . Sarah


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awww congrats your new little boy is such a cutie :wub: we also met susie in person and she is such a sweet person, she was hugging deuci so much when they were saying bye to each other i felt guilty taking him home lol. he is precious!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very cute.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww what a sweet photo. Who are your new babies parents? I like the name Joey a lot, keep us posted and share more photos soon please.

Glory is a Chalet doggie also.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations! What a little doll!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

On your new puppy. Susy is a great breeder.

Tina


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

omg he is just too cute!! u wont be dissapointed! susie has been great and if she needs a second opinion on breeding she gives me a call. she seems to be really cautious about what she brings into her lines and they seem to have great personalities 

who are the parents of this cutie?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Very cute! Congrats on your cute little boy!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

he's a cutie! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He is just the cutest little Malt ever!!!!! You are going to have such great times with him~~~~~


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks again for all the well wishes!  

Seeing all your cute Chalet babies made my decision easy.

Jadey-

I know what you mean, it may sound crazy but I did felt a bit guilty taking Joey home becuase it was easy to see how much Susie loves him.

Miss Melanie & Dr. Jaimie-

Joey's parents are BISS Am. Ch. He's My Tuxedo N White Tails (ROM) and Susanna (Susie Q's and Ch Rhett's daughter). There were three boys in this litter (Susanna's first litter).

Who are the parents of your babies?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i know you didn't ask me... but mini's parents are justice and sunny.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

pixel's mom is susieQ and dad is Leo. paxtons dad is rijes sugar cane and mom= whisper (who is from a pashes dad and michelle is the mother)


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

congrats congrats congrats!!! you're lil boy is too cute for words!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Sooooo adorable and precious! :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> Thanks again for all the well wishes!
> 
> Seeing all your cute Chalet babies made my decision easy.
> 
> ...


hehehe your not crazy, peter and i felt the same way. I got teary eye when they were saying goodbye to each other. but Im so glad to have him he's perfect. Deuci' and Mini have the same daddy, and Deuci and Paxton have the same mommy. Congrats again!


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats on your new little boy.
He's adorable :wub:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hehehee .. I didn't feel bad at all. I was like .. they are mine now ... you can have more later 

I was suppose to pick one of Jellybean or Cupcake and bring the other back to her. I ended up keeping both.

I must say that Susie is a wonderful woman. She chose her Maltese over many things in life.


----------

